# Speisefische in Deutschland



## Abenteuersuchen (26. August 2021)

Welche der in Deutschland fangbaren Fische esst ihr denn am liebsten und welche auf gar keinen Fall?


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. August 2021)

Karpfen, Aal, Zander, Hering, Flunder, Barsch, Plötz(wie Brathering gemacht).
Es gibt aber für fast alle Arten irgendwelche (Geheim-)Rezepte.


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (26. August 2021)

Über Karpfen höre ich immer nur, die würden zu schlammig schmecken.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. August 2021)

Nur wenn se aus einem schlammigen Teich kommen.
Aus klarem Wasser mit festen Grund schmecken se gut und sind besonders geräuchert sehr lecker!


----------



## hanzz (26. August 2021)

Abenteuersuchen schrieb:


> Über Karpfen höre ich immer nur, die würden zu schlammig schmecken.


Kannst ja ma hier kiecken









						Karpfen essen?!
					

Video  In Amerika gilt der Karpfen als Plage. Auch auf dem Teller wird er nicht gerade geschätzt. In diesem Video vom Youtube-Kanal MeatEater beweisen Spencer Neuharth und Steven Rinella jedoch das Gegenteil.   Schmecken Karpfen auch in Amerika? In diesem Video wird's herausgefunden (Foto...




					anglerboard.de


----------



## Blueser (26. August 2021)

Zander und Aal. Karpfen werden verschenkt...


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (26. August 2021)

Am liebsten mag ich die Räuber wie Forelle und Hecht. Karpfen wird bei mir meistens frittiert oder gebacken. Und aus diversen Weißfischen mache ich gerne Fischküchle (Buletten). Dazu schneidet man Filets, jagt diese durch den Fleischwolf und stellt mit Semmelbröseln und Gewürzen eine teigige Masse her. Diese wird dann zu Buletten geformt und ausgebacken. Der große Vorteil bei dieser Zubereitung ist, dass sämtliche Gräten eliminiert werden.


----------



## rippi (26. August 2021)

Aland mit Alant, gibt meiner Meinung nach nichts besseres.


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (26. August 2021)

Mmmh Buletten


----------



## Mooskugel (26. August 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Und aus diversen Weißfischen mache ich gerne Fischküchle (Buletten). Dazu schneidet man Filets, jagt diese durch den Fleischwolf und stellt mit Semmelbröseln und Gewürzen eine teigige Masse her. Diese wird dann zu Buletten geformt und ausgebacken. Der große Vorteil bei dieser Zubereitung ist, dass sämtliche Gräten eliminiert werden.


Ich mache es eigentlich immer so, dass ich die grätenfreien Anteile des Filets etwas grober würfle und den Rest dann durch den Fleischwolf. Ich mag das lieber, weil die Buletten dann etwas mehr Struktur haben beim essen.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (26. August 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Ich mache es eigentlich immer so, dass ich die grätenfreien Anteile des Filets etwas grober würfle und den Rest dann durch den Fleischwolf. Ich mag das lieber, weil die Buletten dann etwas mehr Struktur haben beim essen.



Interessanter Tipp, danke dafür. Werde ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## DUSpinner (26. August 2021)

Am liebsten grätenfreie, saftige Steaks, Sauerbraten, Tafelspitz...
Bei Fisch alle Filets, die frisch und grätenfrei sind.


----------



## JottU (26. August 2021)

Hab eigentlich alles was ich fange auch schon gegessen, und würde es auch wieder tun. 
Nur den Rapfen nehm ich da raus. Da schmecken dann nicht mal mehr die Buletten.


----------



## Jan_Cux (26. August 2021)

Was gefangen wird, wird auch aufgefuttert. Am liebsten geräuchert,Aal, Makrele..., Matjes, Bismarck, Scherry Hering, Butterfisch, Zander... auch lecker ohne Räuchern, Dorsch im Bierteig fritiert...Sardellen fritiert unausgenommen beim Griechen im ganzen... Wenn wir am Kanal (NOK) angeln kommen die Grundeln auch mit auf den Grill.


----------



## Orothred (27. August 2021)

Gibt keinen Fisch, der nicht schmeckt, nur Leute, die nicht wissen, wie man ihn zubereitet


----------



## phirania (27. August 2021)

Fischstäbchen,aber die müssen frisch sein.
Sollten sich in der Pfanne noch bewegen,


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. August 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Zander und Aal. Karpfen werden verschenkt...


An die Schwiegermutter........................


----------



## Blueser (27. August 2021)

Ne, an eine russische Freundin. Die verwertet alles_._


----------



## Orothred (27. August 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> An die Schwiegermutter........................



Immer wieder interessant, wie verpöhnt der Karpfen doch ist und wie verschieden die Geschmäcker sind. Für mich ist ein klassischer "Karpfen blau" (vorausgesetzt, man weiß wirklich, wie man den machen muss) eines der besten Fischgerichte, die es gibt


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. August 2021)

Rapfen geht gar nicht, egal in welcher Form.
Alles Andre an Fischarten kann man lecker zubereiten.
Bei Stichlingen bin ich mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. August 2021)

phirania schrieb:


> Fischstäbchen,aber die müssen frisch sein.
> Sollten sich in der Pfanne noch bewegen,


Von männlichen Genitalien,war hier nicht,die Rede...................


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (27. August 2021)

Orothred schrieb:


> Immer wieder interessant, wie verpöhnt der Karpfen doch ist und wie verschieden die Geschmäcker sind. Für mich ist ein klassischer "Karpfen blau" (vorausgesetzt, man weiß wirklich, wie man den machen muss) eines der besten Fischgerichte, die es gibt


Genau das habe ich halt so auch mehrfach gehört, deshalb wollte ich einfach mal von euch ne Meinung 

Freue mich schon darauf, die ersten selbst gefangenen Fische zuhause zuzubereiten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. August 2021)

es wurde ja nach Speisefischen gefragt, da fällt Rapfen eh raus


----------



## rippi (27. August 2021)

Wisst ihr welcher Fisch aufgrund der Größe und unscheinbaren Form wirklich unterschätzt wird: Die Aalmutter - Zoarces viviparus


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. August 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Wisst ihr welcher Fisch aufgrund der Größe und unscheinbaren Form wirklich unterschätzt wird: Die Aalmutter - Zoarces viviparus



Dabei dachte ich stets die Mutter aller Aale wäre der _Anguilla dieffenbachii? _


----------



## yukonjack (27. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> es wurde ja nach Speisefischen gefragt, da fällt Rapfen eh raus


Was hast du gegen den Rapfen. ( ja, man muss ein bisschen spucken). Filet schneiden, Haut dran lassen, auf der Fleischseite anbraten, dann drehen und mit nicht zu wenig Kreuterbutter belegen. Dann auf der Hautseite fertig braten, mit Salz u. Pfeffer abschmecken. Dazu selbstgemachten Kartoffelsalat. Fertig.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. August 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen den Rapfen. ( ja, man muss ein bisschen spucken). Filet schneiden, Haut dran lassen, auf der Fleischseite anbraten, dann drehen und mit nicht zu wenig Kreuterbutter belegen. Dann auf der Hautseite fertig braten, mit Salz u. Pfeffer abschmecken. Dazu selbstgemachten Kartoffelsalat. Fertig.


alles schon probiert, Gräten haben andere Fische auch, aber diese Konsistenz und dieser Geschmack ist einfach ....
Selbst die Frikadellen daraus waren ...............


----------



## Orothred (27. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> alles schon probiert, Gräten haben andere Fische auch, aber diese Konsistenz und dieser Geschmack ist einfach ....
> Selbst die Frikadellen daraus waren ...............




Deine Beiträge würden weniger objektiv wirken, wenn du sie ab und an mit einem "ich finde" oder "für mich" ergänzen würdest


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. August 2021)

Orothred schrieb:


> Deine Beiträge würden weniger objektiv wirken, wenn du sie ab und an mit einem "ich finde" oder "für mich" ergänzen würdest


Ich ergänze:
ich finde
für mich


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. August 2021)

wobei.
objektiv ist ja nichts Schlechtes


----------



## Orothred (27. August 2021)

Du hast völlig recht....subjektiv war natürlich gemeint


----------

